# 12" Back bar vs. 15" Back bar



## hrtlnd164 (Mar 22, 2008)

Plain and simple the 15 will do the same thing as the 12 with just a little less weight. So if you feel your mass weight is too high it will allow you to cut a couple ounces.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

^^^ This. I've a 10", 12" and got rid of my 15". It was okay, just sort of ungainly, nuisance.


----------



## Rick! (Aug 10, 2008)

I couldn't find a bolt long enough to hold the right amount of weight on a 12 so I went to a 15. 
It needs to be tweaked a little to the left so it doesn't become the sixth touch point.

If you like a longer, heavy front with a lot of holding weight, a 15" rear bar certainly helps.
If you don't have much holding weight and don't use much front weight, then a 15" may create a "touchy" balance.

Personally, I acquire accessories and try them out. If I don't like them they go up for sale and I lose a couple bucks to gain some knowledge.


----------



## dk-1 (Aug 9, 2013)

I run a 15" rear with a 33" front, both Bee Stinger premier. On my Supra EXT I have the rear bar mounted to the rear of the riser (bottom hole) with 20 ounces (back), 10 ounces front, and 16 pounds of holding weight. On my Evolve 35 I have the rear bar mounted to the front of the riser with the front bar, 22 ounces of weight (back), 10 ounces front, and 12 pounds of holding weight. Bars are really a trial and error thing to fit the individual, but you can get a starting point by looking what successful shooters (pros?) are using with whatever bow you are using.


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

you will never know until you try it out yourself


----------



## adam0321 (Jun 10, 2012)

I switched from a 12 to a 14 to reduce weight. I love the feel. bad shoulders so I run a 30 with 2.5 ounces and the back bar with 5 ounces 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------

